# Quartz Regulation



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok.

Do we have some quartz kings on here who can reliably explain/show in pics, where they may be a regulator screw in a quartz movement!??

I dont mind watches that may gain 5 s per month, but ones that lose 5 s per month send me................*INSANE!!!*


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Griff said:


> I dont mind watches that may gain 5 s per month, but ones that lose 5 s per month send me................*INSANE!!!*


Aha...it all becomes clear now!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Eh!!!!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Griff,

All you need is a frequency counter with a gate-time of 10seconds or longer.

Connect the probe across the crystal and adjust the trimmer so that the counter reads 32768 kHz consistently(in most cases, but not all),

Easy peasy

Roger


----------

